# Lookin for a cheap Coon Belt light



## Old Blue21 (Dec 13, 2009)

For christmas i been lookin for anything from a 17 volt light to a 28 but dont want to pay an arm an a leg and im lookin on ebay an other places but any help i apperciate


----------



## TallyHo (Dec 13, 2009)

A man out of our club builds and sells lights for a reasonable price. Hill Top Lights, I will get his number for you.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank ya man i apperciate it


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a Hill Top light. 21v. Works very well. Love the smart charger....must have item. Very bright and I am glad its local in case I need anything. I am very happy with it. I bought it used as well.


----------



## fannin2009 (Dec 14, 2009)

i would like the number for hilltop lights and where are they located?


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Dec 14, 2009)

K-Light, u cant beat 1


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 14, 2009)

706 484 9857 is the number I have for Hill Top Lights. Think the guys name is Ted Baker?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 14, 2009)

Also think its Eatonton?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Dec 14, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> 706 484 9857 is the number I have for Hill Top Lights. Think the guys name is Ted Baker?



That's right.Mr Ted Baker is good fellow.


----------



## sidekicks409 (Dec 14, 2009)

i have this one for 150 if you pic it up


----------



## Old Blue21 (Dec 14, 2009)

what voltage and how old and where in ga r u located?


----------



## TallyHo (Dec 14, 2009)

tree daddy 7 said:


> That's right.Mr Ted Baker is good fellow.



Good lights, nice fellow to deal with and he also works on tracking collars.


----------

